# Banshee rebuild



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

I am thinking about getting a banshee and the guy is not sure if it has had a rebuild or not... It is an 04 runs great.. how much will it cost to rebuild is it really that easy, and are they reliable?


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

banshees are alot of fun and run good pretty cheap to rebuild but they take alot of fuel


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Port and polish is 700 bucks and your doing 110 guaranteed. I've had like 10 banshees all doing over a 100. Only way to check if it's been rebuilt is to take the engine apart. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Also you can take the reeds off and see what it looks like inside 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------

